# لن اتركك ساظل اصرخ اليك الي ان تنظر اليّ



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 فبراير 2010)

*سيدي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح 
ان شكوت لغيرك سيدي اكون مغيبة العقل اكون مخطئة واكون مخادعة لنفسي واكون موهومة بان غيرك يستطيع مساعدتي 
فمن غيرك حلال المشاكل وصانع السلام 
من غيرك نصرخ الية ونتضرع لة 
من غيرك الحنون الذي لا يتحمل دمعاتي التي تنسال
 ربي الحبيب 
اعتدت علي رعايتك  وحنانك وانقاذك لي منذ طفولتي 
كم كانت عظم محبتك كبيرة جدا 
كم كانت يديك القوية صانعة العجائب تسحر العقول بفعلها القوي في الازمات 
وكم كانت التسبحة لاسمك  خارجة من قلوب بعد انقاذك وصنيع محبتك 
مد يمينك سيدي لكي تصرخ القلوب بتسبيح اسمك 
ابسط يديك مخلصي لكي اتهلل بالقول الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عوننا باسم الرب الهنا 
جدد يا ربي كرمك وعطفك 
هل التجربة لكي يتعمق محبوك في العلاقة معك
هل الضيقة لكي يتصفي الذهب في النار لكي يصبح اكثر نقائاً
هل تغسل سيدي العيون بدموع الصلاة كي تنزل الغبارات السابقة 
اشكرك سيدي علي كل شيء 
امجد اسمك في ضيقي 
ارفع مكانتك في قلبي اكثر واكثر 
لا شيء يثنيني عن محبتي لك وعن تكريم اسمك
ولكني ارفع صوتي مثل الفطيم من اللبن علي امة 
وارفع عيناي مثل الجارية الي سيدتها 
وامد يدي اليك كشحاذ يطلب الي المحسنين الية 
لن اشكو لغيرك
لن اصرخ لسواك
لن اتركك 
ساظل اصرخ اليك الي ان تنظر اليّ 
وكما قال مرنمك الحلو 
يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك ينصرك اسم الة يعقوب 
اظهر عجائبك 
ارني يا رب يمينك ومعجزاتك في هذة الايام المقدسة 
انت صمت لاجلي بهذة الايام 
ايام يقول عليها الاباء زخيرة السنة باكملها 
يا رب انت رجائي في ارض الاحياء 
يا ميناء الذين في العاصفة 
اؤمن بك سيدي وانتظر تدبيرك وحنانك الذي طلما شملني بكل ايامي 
بشفاعة سيدتنا كلنا والدتك المكرمة ورئيس جند الرب الملاك ميخائيل وامير الشهدا مارجرجس وشفيعي القديس العظيم الانبا بيشوي الرجل الكامل حبيبك وبشفاعة القديسة مونيكا التي ظلت تبكي وتصلي لاجل ابنها ثلاثون عام حتي  سمعت طلبتها وبشفاعة كل النساك ولابسي الاسكيم وساكني الجبال والمغاير من اجل حبهم فيك يا الهي انظر اليّ​**لكل اللي يقرا صلاتي هذة 
ازكروني في صلواتكم 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 
اختكم راجعة ليسوع *


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2010)

*








آميــــــــــــــــن

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا جدا

ربنا يستجيب ويكون معاكم والجميع 









​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *سيدي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح​*
> *ان شكوت لغيرك سيدي اكون مغيبة العقل اكون مخطئة واكون مخادعة لنفسي واكون موهومة بان غيرك يستطيع مساعدتي *
> *فمن غيرك حلال المشاكل وصانع السلام *
> *من غيرك نصرخ الية ونتضرع لة *
> ...


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## kokoooooo (25 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *سيدي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
> ان شكوت لغيرك سيدي اكون مغيبة العقل اكون مخطئة واكون مخادعة لنفسي واكون موهومة بان غيرك يستطيع مساعدتي
> فمن غيرك حلال المشاكل وصانع السلام
> من غيرك نصرخ الية ونتضرع لة
> ...


بجد الصلاة دى حلوة اوى و ربنا يسوع يكون معاكى و معانا كلنا.


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 فبراير 2010)

*اكيد ربنا سامع للصلاة ومتخفيش ابدا لان زي مانت قلتي هو حنون و بيرعنا من واحنا اطفال
خليكي ديما ثابتة في محبتة و ثقي ان ديما مهما اشتدت الازمة فان ربنا بيكون حنين و مش هيسمح لتجربة انها تدمر حياتنا ابدا لاننا اولاده
فَلمَّا صَرَخْنَا إِلى الرَّبِّ إِلهِ آبَائِنَا سَمِعَ الرَّبُّ صَوْتَنَا وَرَأَى مَشَقَّتَنَا وَتَعَبَنَا وَضِيقَنَا. 
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *
> 
> هل التجربة لكي يتعمق محبوك في العلاقة معك
> هل الضيقة لكي يتصفي الذهب في النار لكي يصبح اكثر نقائاً
> ...




*هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ:
«فِي وَقْتِ الْقُبُولِ اسْتَجَبْتُكَ وَفِي يَوْمِ الْخَلاَصِ أَعَنْتُكَ.
فَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ لإِقَامَةِ الأَرْضِ لِتَمْلِيكِ أَمْلاَكِ الْبَرَارِيِّ.

تَرَنَّمِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَابْتَهِجِي أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ. 
لِتُشِدِ الْجِبَالُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى شَعْبَهُ 
وَعَلَى بَائِسِيهِ يَتَرَحَّمُ.

هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟ 
حَتَّى هَؤُلاَءِ يَنْسِينَ وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ.
 هُوَذَا عَلَى كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ.
 أَسْوَارُكِ أَمَامِي دَائِماً.​*​


----------



## ponponayah (25 فبراير 2010)

*روووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا حبيبتى
يسوع يسمع ويستجيب
ويمد ايدة علينا ويحفظنا

يسوع يباركك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتة حضرتك استاذ النهيسي 
ازكرني بصلاتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:



*مرسي يا تروث 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 فبراير 2010)

*مد يمينك سيدي لكي تصرخ القلوب بتسبيح اسمك 
ابسط يديك مخلصي لكي اتهلل بالقول الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عوننا باسم الرب الهنا 
جدد يا ربي كرمك وعطفك
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
إستجب يارب إستجب​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 فبراير 2010)

kokoooooo قال:


> بجد الصلاة دى حلوة اوى و ربنا يسوع يكون معاكى و معانا كلنا.



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
نورتيني يا حبيبتي 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *اكيد ربنا سامع للصلاة ومتخفيش ابدا لان زي مانت قلتي هو حنون و بيرعنا من واحنا اطفال
> خليكي ديما ثابتة في محبتة و ثقي ان ديما مهما اشتدت الازمة فان ربنا بيكون حنين و مش هيسمح لتجربة انها تدمر حياتنا ابدا لاننا اولاده
> فَلمَّا صَرَخْنَا إِلى الرَّبِّ إِلهِ آبَائِنَا سَمِعَ الرَّبُّ صَوْتَنَا وَرَأَى مَشَقَّتَنَا وَتَعَبَنَا وَضِيقَنَا.
> ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*



*مرسي خالص يا ماجد علي المشاركة الجميلة 
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مارس 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ:
> «فِي وَقْتِ الْقُبُولِ اسْتَجَبْتُكَ وَفِي يَوْمِ الْخَلاَصِ أَعَنْتُكَ.
> فَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ لإِقَامَةِ الأَرْضِ لِتَمْلِيكِ أَمْلاَكِ الْبَرَارِيِّ.
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص لمشاركة حضرتك المعزية الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## joseph7 (5 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على الصلاة  سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 مارس 2010)

> لن اشكو لغيرك
> لن اصرخ لسواك
> لن اتركك
> ساظل اصرخ اليك الي ان تنظر اليّ
> ...


 
امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
بركة المسيح لترعاكي​


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 مارس 2010)

> مد يمينك سيدي لكي تصرخ القلوب بتسبيح اسمك
> ابسط يديك مخلصي لكي اتهلل بالقول الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عوننا باسم الرب الهنا
> جدد يا ربي كرمك وعطفك
> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
> إستجب يارب إستجب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا حبيبتى
> يسوع يسمع ويستجيب
> ويمد ايدة علينا ويحفظنا
> 
> يسوع يباركك يا حبيبتى​*



*مرسي خالص لمشاركتك يا بوني يا حبيبتي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص كليمو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bassam j (20 مارس 2010)

*الى راجعة ليسوع* .

*رائعة وجميلة هذة الصلاة*
*الرب يبارك فيكي ويكون*
*معك ومع الجميع .*

bassam j


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مارس 2010)

bassam j قال:


> *الى راجعة ليسوع* .
> 
> *رائعة وجميلة هذة الصلاة*
> *الرب يبارك فيكي ويكون*
> ...



*مرسي خالص 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *وامد يدي اليك كشحاذ يطلب الي المحسنين الية*


*احببت هذه العبارة...*
*لدينا كنز من النعم... نعمة فوق نعمة... نعم لامحدودة... اذهبي واحصلي على ما تشائين... فمجانا اعطانا...*
*احببت العبارة لأنني انظر لنفسي كشخص يشحذ كلام الرب لأنني لا استحق كلامه بعد ان جعلته معلقا على الصليب... لا استطيع النظر اليه... كم انا مجرم بحق من احبني!!!*
*سامحني يا يسوع ان كنت قد صلبتك بقصد او بغير قصد...*
*سامحني حبيبي...*
*الرب يسوع يبارككم اخوتي...*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *احببت هذه العبارة...*
> *لدينا كنز من النعم... نعمة فوق نعمة... نعم لامحدودة... اذهبي واحصلي على ما تشائين... فمجانا اعطانا...*
> *احببت العبارة لأنني انظر لنفسي كشخص يشحذ كلام الرب لأنني لا استحق كلامه بعد ان جعلته معلقا على الصليب... لا استطيع النظر اليه... كم انا مجرم بحق من احبني!!!*
> *سامحني يا يسوع ان كنت قد صلبتك بقصد او بغير قصد...*
> ...



*عجبني جدا مشاركتك اخي كرستيان 
بيعطيك العافية 
اللة معك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وانا لن اتركك


----------



## DODY2010 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جميله اووووووي ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> وانا لن اتركك



*مرسي علي المشاركة

الرب معك​*


----------

